# Lopez is crafting 'Golden Casket' ***CLOSED***



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello all, Lopez is crafting so I'd like to invite you all to come get the DIY! ****Please read NOTES below****




 


*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready (*Also please do your best to come/leave quickly* so we can get through the queue quicker)
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells/NMT/iron nuggets) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Lopez's house)
4. I will be staying in Lopez's house to make sure he keeps crafting (his house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 1 set of stairs and make a left )
5. *PLEASE leave via the airport* and NOT "-"


----------



## kingmog (Apr 17, 2020)

me please 

IGN - Ed


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Peisinoe (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Saralie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to visit when you have space!


----------



## NegaByte (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello I’d love to come!!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 17, 2020)

Would like to drop by!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit if possible!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit if you're still open


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to drop by!


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 17, 2020)

Please let me join! These are my little brothers favorite and he has a lot of problems right now. IGN is chum lee


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to join! Corrine of Ceresia


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 17, 2020)

may i visit please? candor of hope haven ^^


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come please~


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to visit when you're free! ^^


----------



## th8827 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to visit if this is still going on.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love 2 come


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

I've tended to everyone who has posted above! I'll extend this offer once more to people who didn't see this post earlier.
"Fishy" (in blue police uniform can guide you to the house), if you want to stop by graveyard to/from the house then fishy will patiently wait for you. Not sure how much longer Lopez will be crafting but I'll stay open till then. Thanks in advance!
****Read NOTES in original post****


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit if still possible


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd also love to visit!


----------

